
‘Shadow Brokers’ Claim to Be Selling NSA Malware, in What Could Be Historic Hack - miles
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/08/15/shadow-brokers-claim-to-be-selling-nsa-malware-in-what-could-be-historic-hack/
======
verroq
Archived link of
[https://theshadowbrokers.tumblr.com/](https://theshadowbrokers.tumblr.com/)
(now taken down)

[https://archive.is/oxxMX](https://archive.is/oxxMX)

------
miles
To bypass site registration, use the "web" link above to access the Google
News results, then click the headline ( _' Shadow Brokers' Claim to be Selling
NSA Malware, in What Could Be Historic Hack_).

~~~
chatmasta
Wow, I never noticed the "web" link! That's awesome. Great tip. Thanks.

------
aaron695
The bids are not very high yet.

[https://blockchain.info/address/19BY2XCgbDe6WtTVbTyzM9eR3LYr...](https://blockchain.info/address/19BY2XCgbDe6WtTVbTyzM9eR3LYr6VitWK)

------
exabrial
... or the NSA let them have it intentionally. Article not working correctly,
bit that's theory.

------
bytefactory
This is too big and strange to be true. Unless it is, in which case, wow.

I haven't seen anybody claiming all of this is a hoax yet, which is probably
because there isn't much evidence either way?

------
bArray
Not sure about their bidding model, bidding is already risky when you're
dealing with hackers. Last thing you want is to add more risk and put in
BitCoin you won't get back.

Any ideas to the contrary?

